# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  صامت خوانی یا بلندخوانی؟؟

## It is POSSIBLE

سلام دوستای گلم، یه مسئله ای برام پیش اومده که اگه لطف کنین راهنماییم کنین یه دنیا ممنونتون میشم، من روش مطالعه م اینطوریه:

1- یه بار سریع، صفحاتی که می خوام مطالعه کنمو چشمی می خونم.
2- این سری خیلی آروم و به دقت صفحاتو چشمی می خونم و مطالب مهمو هایلایت می کنم.
3- یه بار دیگه بازم آروم و به دقت صفحاتو چشمی می خونم تا اگه مطلب مهمی از قلم افتاده هایلایتش کنم.
4- حالا یه بار مطالب هایلایت شده رو بلند برا خودم می خونم، یاد می گیرم و حفظ می کنم.
5- فرداش بازم مطالب هایلایت شده رو یه بار چشمی و یه بار هم بلند می خونمو مرور می کنم.
6- یه روز بعد تستای مربوط به جاهایی که خوندمو می زنم و نکاتشو درمیارم، اگه مطلبی یادم رفته باشه دوباره برمی گردم به کتاب و دوباره یه بار چشمی و یه بار بلند می خونم.
7- فرداش نکات تستایی که درآوردمو یه بار چشمی و یه بار بلند می خونمو مرور می کنم.

با این روش خیلی خوب و کامل درسارو یاد می گیرم ولی مشکلی که هست اینه که وقت کم میارم، مثلا هر صفحه زیست حداقل نیم ساعت وقت می بره برا من، حس می کنم سرعت مطالعه م خیلی کنده، بعضیا میگن بلند خوانی اشتباهه، ولی وقتی فقط چشمی مطالبو می خونم یه حسی بهم میگه که کامل یاد نمی گیری، شما مثلا درس زیستو اصلا بلند خوانی نمی کنین و فقط چشمی می خونینو یاد می گیرین؟
اگه راهکاری دارین که بتونم سرعت مطالعه مو ببرم بالا ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنین، مرسی که وقت گذاشتین و این پستو خوندین...

----------


## ShahabM

دوست عزیز منم مشکل شما رو دارم، وقتی میخوام درس بخونم اگه با چشم بخونم درست متوجه نمیشم (یه تلقین ذهنیه) و تا حالا هر کاری کردم این عادت از سرم بیوفته نتونستم. (با این تفاوت که من رشته ام ریاضی بود و زیاد با حفظیات درگیر نبودم وگرنه بدبخت می شدم)

کسی پیشنهادی داره؟ باید چکار کنیم؟

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

up

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط atasadzadeh


سلام دوستای گلم، یه مسئله ای برام پیش اومده که اگه لطف کنین راهنماییم کنین یه دنیا ممنونتون میشم، من روش مطالعه م اینطوریه:

1- یه بار سریع، صفحاتی که می خوام مطالعه کنمو چشمی می خونم.
2- این سری خیلی آروم و به دقت صفحاتو چشمی می خونم و مطالب مهمو هایلایت می کنم.
3- یه بار دیگه بازم آروم و به دقت صفحاتو چشمی می خونم تا اگه مطلب مهمی از قلم افتاده هایلایتش کنم.
4- حالا یه بار مطالب هایلایت شده رو بلند برا خودم می خونم، یاد می گیرم و حفظ می کنم.
5- فرداش بازم مطالب هایلایت شده رو یه بار چشمی و یه بار هم بلند می خونمو مرور می کنم.
6- یه روز بعد تستای مربوط به جاهایی که خوندمو می زنم و نکاتشو درمیارم، اگه مطلبی یادم رفته باشه دوباره برمی گردم به کتاب و دوباره یه بار چشمی و یه بار بلند می خونم.
7- فرداش نکات تستایی که درآوردمو یه بار چشمی و یه بار بلند می خونمو مرور می کنم.

با این روش خیلی خوب و کامل درسارو یاد می گیرم ولی مشکلی که هست اینه که وقت کم میارم، مثلا هر صفحه زیست حداقل نیم ساعت وقت می بره برا من، حس می کنم سرعت مطالعه م خیلی کنده، بعضیا میگن بلند خوانی اشتباهه، ولی وقتی فقط چشمی مطالبو می خونم یه حسی بهم میگه که کامل یاد نمی گیری، شما مثلا درس زیستو اصلا بلند خوانی نمی کنین و فقط چشمی می خونینو یاد می گیرین؟
اگه راهکاری دارین که بتونم سرعت مطالعه مو ببرم بالا ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنین، مرسی که وقت گذاشتین و این پستو خوندین...



امسال سال تغییر عادات نیست
اگه سعی کرده بودین مثلا از خرداد برای رفع مشکل تا الان رفع شده بود شاید
ولی اصلاااااا سالی نیس که عادتاتو تغییر بدی
من خودم همین مشکلشو دارم....ولی اگه فکر میکنی تلقین ذهنیه باهاش کنار بیا و سعی کن چشمی بخونی
بلند خوندن 80 درصد انرژیو میگیره ولی اگه واقعا تا بلند نخونی نمیفهمی بیخیال شو و با همین روش ادامه بده
مشاور همینو بم گفت*

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

حرفتون درسته، ولی چون من چند ساله از درس فاصله گرفتم و از صفر شروع کردم برنامه م 2 ساله ست، امسال درسته قلم چی ثبت نام کردم و می خونم ولی بیش تر هدفم محکم کاری برا سال بعده، از الان می خوام عادات اشتباهمو بذارم کنار که سال بعد با آمادگی کامل مطالعه کنم.

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط atasadzadeh


حرفتون درسته، ولی چون من چند ساله از درس فاصله گرفتم و از صفر شروع کردم برنامه م 2 ساله ست، امسال درسته قلم چی ثبت نام کردم و می خونم ولی بیش تر هدفم محکم کاری برا سال بعده، از الان می خوام عادات اشتباهمو بذارم کنار که سال بعد با آمادگی کامل مطالعه کنم.




آهان من نمیدونستم ...
هر کاری میکنید یک دفعه ای نباشه
یواش یواش تغییر بدین عادتو*

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

up

----------


## tavakoli

اوه اوه خیلی واقعا طول میکشه من خودم چشمی اصلا نمیتونم بخونم زیاد تست کردم تنها راه من اینه متن رو یه بار میخونم بلند توضیح میدم واسه خودم (مثل معلم) بعد هرچی که استدلال میکنم رو تو برگه مینویسم این نوشتنه خیلی بهم کمک میکنه بعدش دیگه یادم نمیره همه ی درسام رو همینجوری میخونم ش و به نظرم الان دیگه سال کنکور دیره واسه همچین کارایی که تغییر بدی روشتو

----------


## Healer

برعکس شما دوستان منم
اصلا نمی تونم هم بخونم هم بحرفم 
همیشه با چشام میخونم فقط
واسه همین از زنگ ادبیات که معلم میگف بلند بخون متنفر بودم چون یا خطو گم میکردم و یا ...
راه حلم من از بچگی اینطوری عادت کردم
بلند بخونم متنو خسته میشم انگاری کوه کندم
یه مدت خونید عادت می کنید

----------


## bewniii

باو فکر کردم سوال زبان فارسی داری
صامت مصوت چیه دیگ؟!

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام دوستای گلم، یه مسئله ای برام پیش اومده که اگه لطف کنین راهنماییم کنین یه دنیا ممنونتون میشم، من روش مطالعه م اینطوریه:
> 
> 1- یه بار سریع، صفحاتی که می خوام مطالعه کنمو چشمی می خونم.
> 2- این سری خیلی آروم و به دقت صفحاتو چشمی می خونم و مطالب مهمو هایلایت می کنم.
> 3- یه بار دیگه بازم آروم و به دقت صفحاتو چشمی می خونم تا اگه مطلب مهمی از قلم افتاده هایلایتش کنم.
> 4- حالا یه بار مطالب هایلایت شده رو بلند برا خودم می خونم، یاد می گیرم و حفظ می کنم.
> 5- فرداش بازم مطالب هایلایت شده رو یه بار چشمی و یه بار هم بلند می خونمو مرور می کنم.
> 6- یه روز بعد تستای مربوط به جاهایی که خوندمو می زنم و نکاتشو درمیارم، اگه مطلبی یادم رفته باشه دوباره برمی گردم به کتاب و دوباره یه بار چشمی و یه بار بلند می خونم.
> 7- فرداش نکات تستایی که درآوردمو یه بار چشمی و یه بار بلند می خونمو مرور می کنم.
> ...


هر صفحه زیست نیم ساعت معقوله
موردی نیست
اگه مطالب رو خوب مسلط میشید موردی نیست
یه تکینک هم تو امضام هس میتونه کمکت کنه برا مطالعت

----------


## roc

1. چند صفحه از زیستو انتخواب کن 1-8 صفحه

2. همینجوری بخونش انگار داری کتاب داستان میخونی 

3. روز بعدش به تعداد صفحات روز قبلی صفحه انتخواب کن و اون صفحاتیر رو که دیروز خوندی رو + صفحات امروز رو بخون 

4. همینجوری ادامه بده تااخر 

مثال 

روز اول :  صفحه 1-8

روزدوم صفحه 1-8 + صصفحه 9-16 

و..........................

من تو این مثال 8 صفحه رو انتخواب کردم پس بعد 8 روز صفحات 1-8 رو دیگه نمی خونم  و اغاز رو از صفحه 9-16 قرار میدم 

و بعد 8 روز دیگه صفحه 9-16 رو نمی خونم و................................

----------


## Alir3zA

بچه ها این که شما آروم بخونید یا بلند 
چند صفحه چند صفحه بخونید اصلا مهم نیست!!!!!!!!!!
شما باید جوری بخونید که مطمئن باشید که بهتریننون رو گذاشتید 
و هر کی هم واسه خودش یه روش داره نسخه نداره که بشه برای همه دادش

----------

